# Hulu Plus on TiVo apparently being tested, live streaming to iPad apparently being considered



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

All rumor right now but still interesting:

http://www.engadget.com/2011/03/09/hulu-plus-on-tivo-apparently-being-tested-live-streaming-to-ipa/


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

Interesting. But doesn't change the fact that Hulu Plus is a ripoff since many shows are actually blocked in Hulu Plus while not blocked in the free Hulu. So why would anyone actually pay for Hulu Plus?


----------

